# Bouncing Babies



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Here's little Cider (sold brown chamaisee), Gypsy (light brown paint) and Kipper chocolate brown banded).


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my, I am in love!

They are adorable.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't be surprised when they're gone in the Mornin!(;


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Ohh they're so stinking cute!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

emilieanne said:


> Don't be surprised when they're gone in the Mornin!(;


Not if I get there first!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

WillowGem said:


> Not if I get there first!


Haha! 
And what if the Moma says noooooo I'm waiting for emilie to come take them! What are you gunna do then? Haha


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I NEED THOSE BABIES !!!!! 
OMG , I really need to snuggle those little fuzzy angels


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I NEED THOSE BABIES !!!!!
> OMG , I really need to snuggle those little fuzzy angels


Lol trickyroo, I think we all need those babies!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

No , seriously , I cant go on without one of those babies


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Well how about willowgem, you, and I, go take a baby each and we'll switch every week? lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...


----------



## gigglelover (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness!! Those are the cutest, puffiest little fur balls I've ever seen! Congratulations!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

emilieanne said:


> Haha!
> And what if the Moma says noooooo I'm waiting for emilie to come take them! What are you gunna do then? Haha


There's plenty of babies to go around...heehee!! And I could always just tell Momma I AM Emilie. 



emilieanne said:


> Well how about willowgem, you, and I, go take a baby each and we'll switch every week? lol


Now that's a plan!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

WillowGem said:


> There's plenty of babies to go around...heehee!! And I could always just tell Momma I AM Emilie.
> 
> Now that's a plan!


Yaaaaaaay! I call the one with like no white(;


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

emilieanne said:


> Yaaaaaaay! I call the one with like no white(;


Okay, I'll take the brown and white one. 
That leaves the banded kid for Trickyroo. 
Now to figure out a visitation schedule.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

WillowGem said:


> Okay, I'll take the brown and white one.
> That leaves the banded kid for Trickyroo.
> Now to figure out a visitation schedule.


Haha well, ill send mine With an owl!(;


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay. :leap:
That's the one I wanted 
But I'm not switching


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Yay. :leap:
> That's the one I wanted
> But I'm not switching


Fine then!(;


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

emilieanne said:


> Haha well, ill send mine With an owl!(;


That's going to have to be a pretty strong owl...LOL!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

WillowGem said:


> That's going to have to be a pretty strong owl...LOL!


You know, that's all I have!! lol


----------



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

I got the death glare from my brother as I was looking at these pix bc every time I looked at the next picture I subconsciously let out a high pitched "AWWW!"


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Ya'll can stop fighting, I've got three more momma's set to pop within the next few weeks. 

Whoever's owl gets here first gets the baby. :ROFL:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

TexasRanger said:


> Ya'll can stop fighting, I've got three more momma's set to pop within the next few weeks.
> 
> Whoever's owl gets here first gets the baby. :ROFL:


My owls there now, what do I tell it to do next?

___ 
{o,o} 
|)__) 
-"-"-


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I dont get it , what's with the owl ? lolol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I dont get it , what's with the owl ? lolol


Lol she said who's ever owl gets there first gets the first baby, so I got the first baby!;P


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

But where the heck did this owl business come from anyway ? lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> But where the heck did this owl business come from anyway ? lol


Willowgem said we need to find out the switching schedule of the other 3 kids and I said I'd send mine by an owl. Lol


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

emilieanne said:


> My owls there now, what do I tell it to do next?
> 
> ___
> {o,o}
> ...


Stay here awhile and I'll figure a way to strap three baby goats to it.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

TexasRanger said:


> Stay here awhile and I'll figure a way to strap three baby goats to it.


Yaaaaaaay ok lol


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

emilieanne said:


> Yaaaaaaay ok lol


Psst, I have three more does left to kid, you might wanna get a bigger owl.

Ari (the momma's sister)= 2 or 3
Snickers (da blimp)=2 to 4
Chickadee (Ari's daughter, first time)= 1 or 2.

I will probably end up with 10 or more fuzz balls.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

TexasRanger said:


> Psst, I have three more does left to kid, you might wanna get a bigger owl.
> 
> Ari (the momma's sister)= 2 or 3
> Snickers (da blimp)=2 to 4
> ...


 no way!!!!!! 
I think I just need to pick up my girls and move to Texas!!!!!

/\$$$/\
/ \ \$$
/ • • \ \$$
\ / \$$
/ \ \$$
( <••> )\ \$$
\____/ \ \$$

I just got a horsey, they can all ride on her back;P


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

emilieanne said:


> I just got a horsey, they can all ride on her back;P


The owl votes "YES".


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

WillowGem said:


> The owl votes "YES".


Haha yeah, 
The owl would probably have to ride the babies back that there's so many!


----------

